# Thinking of... Zalman Z9 Plus.



## Techtu (May 1, 2012)

So I'm thinking of a new case but want to keep it on a budget yet again, hence the Zalman Z9 Plus. Here's what I want to know though, how good is this case, do any of you even have it, is it even worth replacing my current case for it, I'd like to know all what you guy's know about this.


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2012)

No opinion's? please.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 2, 2012)

It looks like a decent case, but if you have the money I would go with the new Z11


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2012)

I'll take a look.

EDIT: It's a big case but look's great! I may hold out for a few week and consider a bigger desk.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 2, 2012)

It's not that big, the dimensions are 10.24" x 19.61" x 20.67. Heres an unboxing and mini review of the case too


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2012)

that looks nice and the size is compact
maybe you could take Z9+


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2012)

... or






One thing I know is I'm pretty unsure at the moment still.


----------



## MN12BIRD (May 3, 2012)

I've been building systems with the Z9 plus for the past year and I've been saying for the past year that it is one of the best budget gaming cases.  We sell it here in Canada for $59.99 retail and that's for a case with temp sensor/LED display, fan controller, 4x 120mm cooling fans, 4x USB 2.0 ports, bottom mount PSU, black int, decent wire management etc etc etc.

Great case for the price I've loved it.  But I was disappointed with the Z11.  I mean common it's a brand new case with front panel USB 3.0 and it doesn't have the now standard USB3.0 motherboard header?  You have to run two USB cables out the back and waste the two rear USB 3.0 ports?  This was acceptable last year but not now.


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2012)

I do see your point but for me personally I'd rather use the USB 3.0 on the front than instead of on the back. Also I should point out the Z11+ costs £47 and is only £4 more than Z9 which is £43.


----------



## lZKoce (May 3, 2012)

I'd go with z9. I think it's got a few more performance options. I've recently read an article on bit-tech.net about positioning the fans. And one of the best combos was: top B + rear exhaust and side panel intake. The Z11 doesn't have a side panel fan mounts. But, I think you should pick the one that looks better to you. After all you gonna watch every time you sit in front of it, so go for the looks, leave the rest on the background


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2012)

Maybe you'll be pleased to know the Z11+ does provide cooling on the side panel in the form of 2x 80mm fan's.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2012)

Z11 for sure


----------



## lZKoce (May 4, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Maybe you'll be pleased to know the Z11+ does provide cooling on the side panel in the form of 2x 80mm fan's.



Did not see that coming . My bad, I didn't check my info enough. I stand corrected, thanks. Well, then as I said pick the one that pleases your eyes more. They are both great. Post in the Your PC thread when you buy it. HF.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2012)

Oh I'll be posting pictures of the new case for sure, I always do when I buy new part's usually in the sexy hardware close up thread but I'll make sure to do it in your pc atm thread too.


----------

